# 1st Commando Regiment - Poland



## Ravage (May 28, 2010)

Decided its no use having to create new threads all the time, especially since these photos are rare indeed.
Couple of fresh photos depicting one of our SOF units:



























As you can see, Lubliniec came a long way.... one of the key elements was training with the 10th SFG(A).


----------



## Bellona (May 28, 2010)

Very awesome!


----------



## Ravage (May 28, 2010)

A little correction. The Regiment went through major changes thanks to contacts with the British and Americans.


----------



## pardus (May 28, 2010)

Cool Rav, when are you going to try for selection?


----------



## Ravage (May 28, 2010)

Got one more year (two semesters) of school left. After that, its 'green time'. PTing my ass off on a daily basis.


----------



## metalmom (May 28, 2010)

Great pics Rav!!!!!
Hey-get off the comp and get out there and do more PT!!!!!  :)


----------



## dknob (May 29, 2010)

what a beautiful weapon..


----------



## pardus (May 29, 2010)

dknob said:


> what a beautiful weapon..


 
416?


----------



## P. Beck (May 29, 2010)

HK416 w/14.5" bbl and old type eotech.  Good gun.  Bad glass.

Oh well.  Glass half-full anyway.


----------



## Ravage (May 30, 2010)

The Regiment has transitioned from a Polish rifle a 5.56 Beryl, tothe HK416. Yet some Soldiers claim that Beryl wasn't that bad as people might think it was....


----------



## dknob (Jun 3, 2010)

pardus said:


> 416?


 
yes sir


----------



## pardus (Jun 3, 2010)

dknob said:


> yes sir


 
Who you calling sir motherfucker? I work for a living!

LMAO!!!


----------



## Operator (Jun 21, 2010)

Tsk tsk, front sights not up on the 416. Not good!


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 22, 2010)

Awsome pics Rav. Good luck when you go in for selection bro.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

A coulpe more. Showing some of the Regiments equipment:


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

I miss my 416


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

And I can't wait to get my hands on one :)

Lets make a deal, I'll get you one, and You'll let me fire a few rounds from that M230 on the AH-64.


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmmm... that one may be hard to pull off... nothing is impossible, but it may be better to just buy it and keep my job.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 21, 2010)

You get all the fun


----------



## Ravage (Jul 24, 2010)

Rare glimpse into the Regiments work:






Polish commandos, working with aviation units and Afghani Police captured 10 insurgents allong with their commander in Gelan district (Ghazni province).
The mission was undertaken at night 20-21st july. The insurgent cell was preping and planting IEDs.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 12, 2010)

> Polish special operations soldiers with the 1st Special Forces Regiment enter a building after breaching a door while a U.S. Army special operations Soldier, right, looks on July 26, 2010, during demolition and breaching training in Trzebien, Poland. The U.S. Soldier is from the 1st Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group and is participating in a partnership development program between Polish, Croatian and U.S. Army special operations units. (DoD photo by Staff Sgt. Isaac A. Graham, U.S. Army/Released)








> Special Forces soldiers from the 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) give an instructional class on construct a breaching charge to Special Forces soldiers from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment and Croatian Special Forces Battalion during demolition and breaching training. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th SFG(A) in Poland, July 26, 2010. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Isaac Graham, 982nd Combat Camera Company (Airborne))








> A Special Forces soldier from the 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) gives an instructional class on Distraction Grenade to Special Forces soldiers from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment and Croatian Special Forces Battalion during demolition and breaching training. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th SFG(A) in Poland, July 26, 2010. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Isaac Graham, 982nd Combat Camera Company Airborne)


----------



## Ravage (Aug 12, 2010)

​


> Polish special operations soldiers from the 1st Special Forces Regiment secure a stairwell during a culmination exercise in Trzebien, Poland, Aug. 4, 2010. The soldiers are participating in a partnership development program between Polish, Croatian and U.S. Army special operations units. (DoD photo by Staff Sgt. Isaac A. Graham, U.S. Army/Released)


 
Regiment guys doing PSD work in Derka Derka Stan

​


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2010)

Last photo above wasn't the Regiment. Thanks PB.
Now, more from joint training with the US and Croatian SOF:
















As you can see, the Regiment is still using the Beryl assault rifle.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## jasion (Aug 18, 2010)

Few more photos:




Special Forces soldiers from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment prepare to clear a room during a culmination exercise. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) in Poland, August 4, 2010.




Special Forces soldiers from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment cover a stairwell with their submachine gun during a culmination exercise. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) in Poland, August 4, 2010




A Special Forces soldier from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment fires an M-249 Squad Automatic Weapon during weapons training. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) in Poland, August 3, 2010.




A Special Forces soldier from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment fires an M-240B machine gun during weapons training. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) in Poland, August 3, 2010.




Special Forces soldiers from the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment prepare to clear a room during a culmination exercise. These soldiers are participating in a Partnership Development Program between Polish Special Forces, Croatian Special Forces and 1-10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) in Poland, August 4, 2010.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2010)

> Soldiers from Polish Special Operations Forces Command fire at a target during marksmanship training near Drawsko Pomorskie, Poland on Sept.15, 2010 as part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces (SOF) exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine participating in the exercise. (U.S. Army Photo by Staff Sgt. Brendan Stephens)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2010)

> Soldiers from Polish Special Operations Forces Command enter the basement of an abandoned building during close quarters combat training near Drawsko Pomorskie, Poland, on Sept. 15, 2010 prior to the start of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone 10, hosted by Poland and Lithuania this year, is an annual international special operations forces (SOF) exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces and as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated with U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania and Ukraine participating in the exercise.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 21, 2010)

> Coalition special forces wait for the MH-47G Chinook to land so they can extract their high value target during the opening ceremony for Jackal Stone 10 Exercise at Darwsko, Poland Sept. 20.








> A MH-47G Chinook flies low overhead preparing to fast rope coalition special forces onto a roof to engage and secure a high value target within during the opening ceremony for Jackal Stone 10 Exercise at Darwsko, Poland Sept. 20.








> Coalition special forces wait for the MH-47G Chinook to land so they can extract their high value target during the opening ceremony for Jackal Stone 10 Exercise at Darwsko, Poland Sept. 20.








> A MH-47G Chinook flies low overhead preparing to fast rope coalition special forces onto a roof to engage and secure a high value target within during the opening ceremony for Jackal Stone 10 Exercise at Darwsko, Poland Sept. 20.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2010)

> A Polish special operations forces medical soldier performs first aid on a detained opposing forces player as a U.S. special operations forces soldier, left, looks on as part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise held near Drawskow Pomorskie, Poland on Sept. 25. Jackal Stone is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated by U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Brendan Stephens)








> Special operations forces Soldiers from Poland, Lithuania, Croatia, Ukraine and the U.S. conduct a cordon and search operation on Sept. 25 near Drawskow Pomorskie, Poland as part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise. Jackal Stone is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. Its objective is to enhance capabilities and interoperability amongst the participating special operations forces as well as build mutual respect while sharing doctrinal concepts. The exercise, which is coordinated by U.S. Special Operations Command Europe, includes Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Croatia, Romania, and Ukraine. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Brendan Stephens)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 27, 2010)

> A Polish special operations forces medical soldier performs first aid on a detained opposing forces player as a U.S. special operations forces soldier, left, looks on as part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise held near Drawskow Pomorskie, Poland on Sept. 25. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Brendan Stephens )








> Special operations forces Soldiers from Poland, Lithuania, Croatia, Ukraine and the U.S. conduct a cordon and search operation on Sept. 25 near Drawskow Pomorskie, Poland as part of the Jackal Stone 10 exercise.
> Jackal Stone is an annual international special operations forces exercise held in Europe. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Brendan Stephens)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 29, 2010)

Newsflash:

The Regiment cought a HVT from Joint Priority Effects List. He was taken sep 26th in Andar distryct, couple of miles south from Ghansi base.






Good job guys :)


----------



## Ravage (Sep 30, 2010)

More photos from the actual mission:


----------



## Ravage (Oct 27, 2010)

> U.S. Special Forces Soldiers assigned to 3rd Special Forces Group located at Fort Bragg, N.C., extract a Lithuanian pilot from a helicopter platform as part of a casualty evacuation exercise rehearsal held Oct. 14 at the Joint Multinational Readiness Center in Hohenfels, Germany.








> U.S. and Polish Special Operations Forces Soldiers rush to board a Lithuanian Mi-17 helicopter so they can exfiltrate to safety as part of a casualty evacuation exercise rehearsal held Oct. 14 at the Joint Multinational Readiness Center in Hohenfels, Germany. The training, coordinated by U.S. Special Operations Command, allows U.S. and partner nation SOF soldiers the opportunity to train together and share tactics, techniques and procedures prior to deploying in support of International Security Assistance Force missions in Afghanistan. (U.S. Army photo by Master Sgt. Donald Sparks approved for public release by MAJ James Gregory, SOCEUR PAO)








> A Polish Special Operations Forces Command soldier provides security for U.S. Special Forces Soldiers as part of a casualty evacuation exercise rehearsal held Oct. 14 at the Joint Multinational Readiness Center in Hohenfels, Germany.








> A Polish Special Operations Forces Command soldier, center, is given the go code by a U.S. Special Forces Soldier to board a Lithuanian Mi-17 helicopter as part of a downed aircraft exercise rehearsal held Oct. 14 at the Joint Multinational Readiness Center in Hohenfels, Germany.


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2010)

So the Poles have invaded Germany... Again... Hmm..


----------



## Ravage (Oct 27, 2010)

Old habits die hard.


----------



## Etype (Nov 5, 2010)

That's my ODA in the above pictures.  JMRC, what a fun time.  Polish SF was fun to work with.  We also had a Polish Recon platoon with us that was a very squared away bunch.


----------



## Robal2pl (Nov 6, 2010)

Not going to violate OPSEC, but that recon plt was from Recon Regiments or some more regular (division/brigade) units?

There are already major changes in recon units here, seems that our Army will have 3  recon units, includning LRSD-like elements. 

Regards,
Robal2pl


----------



## Etype (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure.  They wore a 'Rozpoznanie' (?) patch and said they were recon...  As far as I know, they were a conventional unit.  They had some younger guys and were task organized like a conventional platoon.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 6, 2010)

Think Robal meant 2nd Recon Regiment guys from Hrubieszów.....but I cold be wrong though.





This is their emblem.


----------



## Etype (Nov 6, 2010)

Our guys had a parachute and an anchor on their patch, and a tab that read 'Rozpoznanie' or 'Rozpoznaje', something like that.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm guessing something like this here:







A regular Recon unit.


----------



## Robal2pl (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, thanks for info 

Rgrds,
Robal2pl


----------



## Ravage (Nov 23, 2010)

> Members  of the 1st Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) conduct  casualty evacuation training alongside a team of Polish soldiers from  the 1st Special Forces Regiment of the Poland Special Operations Command  on March 14 at the Joint Multinational Training Center at Grafenwoehr,  Germany as part of honing their skills and their ability to operate  seamlessly together.  (U.S. Army photo by Master Sgt. Donald Sparks)








> Team  members of 1st Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group (Airborne) and1st  Special Forces Regiment of the Polish Special Operations Forces Command  take part in a Special Operations Forces (SOF) training engagement held  March 17 at the Joint Multinational Training Center in Grafenwoehr,  Germany. (U.S. Army photo by Master Sgt. Donald Sparks)


----------



## Ravage (Nov 23, 2010)

Photos from this years autum Selection.














21 started, after two days 6 men quit. By day six, 15 were left.
This year was the first time Selection was held in the Bieszczady mountains.

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Ravage (Dec 11, 2010)

A few days ago, NATO SOF commander gen. Frank Kisner payed a visit to Polish SOF stationed in Kracow, Warshaw and Lubliniec. The general met with Polish Special Forces who recently captured a HVT from the  Joint Priority Effects List.


----------



## Botasky (Jan 15, 2011)

One forgotten  photo 1 PSK from  exercises in Germany




Hires


> U.S. and Polish Special Operations Forces Soldiers move across a field to their objective as a Lithuanian Mi-17 helicopter hovers above during a casualty evacuation exercise rehearsal held Oct. 14 at the Joint Multinational Readiness Center in Hohenfels, Germany.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice pic, but you'd better introduce yourself first dude, forum rules.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 24, 2011)

Another successful operation, credited by ISAF commander himself.

TF-50 (made up of 1st. SOF Regiment Soldiers) has been credited for capturing one of th etop wanted terror cell organisers in Ghazni province. Along with that, Polish commandos destroyed an IED cell operating in the province. ISAF commander Gen. Petraeus gave thanks to the Commandos, stating that 'their OP-Tempo effectively unables their fighting and operating capability.
The HVT is the second to be captured by the Regiment (the first one was cought 6 months ago by the previous PSK TF).

TF-50 is responsible for a significant drop in enemy activity in Ghazni province.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2011)

> A couple of your operations over the past couple of weeks were complimented directly by COM ISAF, Gen Petraeus.
> 
> Yesterday morning when we reported your vehicle check point of 2 days ago (10 Jan) that resulted in detention of a jackpot and weapons recovery, he asked me to pass on to you he thought that was a great Op for your PRC.
> 
> ...



From www.psk.mil.pl


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2011)

Presidents visit in the Regiment barracks in Lubliniec.
The Regiment is preping for another deployment iinto Afghanistan.



​

​

​

​

​

​

​


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesome pics, as always Ravage!


----------



## dknob (Feb 18, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Got one more year (two semesters) of school left. After that, its 'green time'. PTing my ass off on a daily basis.



A year has passed buddy, any updates??


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, got a few obstacles on my path due to a change in rank policy in the unit. Its gonna delay my way into the Try-Outs, but I'm not gonna quit.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2011)

​

​


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wp.mil.pl/en/artykul/10653

*High intensity of operations conducted by Polish  Special Forces  Combat Teams supported by the soldiers of the Polish Task Force, brings  positive effects for the whole ISAF operation.*
In  a recent special operation deployed troops of Special Forces of  Lubliniec, so-called TF-50, and soldiers from the Polish Task Force  intercepted and destroyed a few hundred kilograms of explosives and  several improvised explosive devices (IEDs). Having reviewed the results  of the operation the ISAF commander in Afghanistan Gen. David Petraeus  sent personal thanks to the Commander of TF-50. 
 The American commander assessed the operation as: "excellent, which undoubtedly saved the lives of many people". 
 Special words of recognition General Petraeus directed to the group  TF-50 for operations carried out jointly with the Afghan Police.
 During one of these operations, several persons suspected of conducting  attacks against coalition forces were detained. One of the arrested  militants was on the list of primary objectives of the ISAF operation.  He was responsible for plotting terrorist activities in Ghazni province,  including the preparation and management of attacks on Coalition  forces. 
 As a result of the operation large amounts of cash designed for financing terrorist activities and weaponry were taken over. 
 This is the second important Taliban leader detained by soldiers from  Lubliniec. In September 2010 in the Andar district, they captured a  Taliban "ace", for which the words of recognition directed to them NATO  Special Forces Commander Gen. Frank Kisner.
 According to General Petraeus - commander in Afghanistan "an  unprecedented rate of special operations conducted by Coalition forces  in Afghanistan began the process of the collapse of Taliban morale and  cohesion of their operations”.
 Operational activity of the Polish Task Force and the task groups of the  Special Forcesin the ISAF operation has led to a noticeable decrease in  the number of attacks on Coalition forces and thus on the improvement  of security in the province of Ghazni. 




​


----------



## Ravage (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.isaf.wp.mil.pl/en/10_1297.html

*The beginning of the year 2011 was marked by very intensive operational activity of Polish Task Force in Afghanistan. *
In  spite of winter and apparently lower activity of insurgents, Polish  soldiers maintain very high level of intensity of operations. 
 In the night 5-6 January soldiers from 1 Special Regiment from Lubliniec  together with Afghan partners carried out dynamic operation in Giro  district, where one more factory of IED was liquidated. Six ready to use  weighing dozens of kilograms IEDs as well as weighing 30 and 30 kilos  containers with chemicals for producing IEDs were found. Moreover  electronic devices and satellite phones were captured. Altogether the  weigh of found materials was over 340 kilos. Besides, two men were  arrested. 
 Several hours earlier, on 5 January in the morning soldiers from Bravo  Combat Group participated in a fire exchange with the enemy. Thanks to  the information from unmanned aircraft it was possible to localize the  attacking insurgents immediately. Helicopters were called, they attacked  the insurgents. As a result one of them was killed, the others escaped.  Grenades, grenade launchers and machine guns were captured. 
 On the same day in other part of Ghazni province Combat Group Alfa  carried out another "cordon and search" operation. The effect was  finding grenades and ingredients for IEDs. A day before, on 4 January,  operation "Husars's Touch I" was carried out. It was common  Polish-Afghan operation. 
 Almost every day Polish soldiers find and liquidate ammunition dumps  weakening in this way the anti-governmental forces' capabilities of  attacking coalition forces and Afghan civilians. The operations are a  continuation of intensive tempo of operational activity in 2010.


----------



## pardus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Yeah, got a few obstacles on my path due to a change in rank policy in the unit. Its gonna delay my way into the Try-Outs, but I'm not gonna quit.



So when will you be able to try out?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2011)

Trying to get hooked up for next year. Gonna have to attend additional schooling before that.
Its not over.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2011)

What schooling you fuck? Mil/civi?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2011)

Military.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2011)

Introductions are in a different forum friend.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2011)

Ravage said:


> Military.



OK cool.
Keep at it mate.


----------



## Lukas (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, I know it mates.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2011)

Lukas said:


> Yes, I know it mates.



Lukas,

Please provide an Intro in the correct forum.

Thank you.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 29, 2011)

A few photos from far away:




​

​

​A few updates:​​Commander of TF-50 (Regiment in Afghanistan) was awarded the Meritorious Service Medal. TF-50 participated in numerous combat operations during their deployment, one of their most successful was a second catch from the Joint Prioritized Effects List.​​

​Also, the Regiment will be renamed to Jednostka Komandosów, or Commando Military Unit.​This could be good news for the Regiment, still the name though....​


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2011)

A few photos from the Regiments spring Selection that took place from April 4th to April 8th 2011. The Selection consists of a series of events, focused mainly on land navigation through rugged mountains.
It's the first time NSR reservists participated in the course.
​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​

​


Congratulations to all who passeed, and good luck next time to those who didn't make it.
Next Selection is in Fall - perhaps I'll get a chance to hook-up on it....


----------



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Apr 29, 2011)

Another JPEL list catch by the Regiment. Mullah Bashara, right hand of Mullah Qadira - chief of Taliban fighters in the Ghazni area.

Good job guys :)


----------



## Ravage (May 16, 2011)

A lil. 'show and tell' for foreign dignitaries in DWS in Krakow:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 7, 2011)

Task Force 50 in Afghanistan (composed of Special Forces and Formoza)....






..... and unit patches of Combat Team B and C respectively


----------



## Ravage (Sep 3, 2011)

Few more updated photos of Combat Team "B"


----------



## Ravage (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Sep 13, 2011)

Some fresh photos:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 17, 2011)

The Regiment:
 (from a military mag "Special-Ops")


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2011)

*HALO jumping with the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment*





​
I had long heard that Polish Special Forces were making a name for themselves overseas in the War on Terror. Recently, a friend in Poland was nice enough to give me the low-down and provide some pictures. The Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment, in it’s modern form, was stood up in 1994 and is currently stationed in Lubliniec. Separated into three combat teams, Alpha, Bravo, and Charlie, with a Delta team being planned for the future, the Regiment specializes in Special Reconnaissance, Direct Action, and Unconventional Warfare.
With the Regiment currently under the command of Colonel Ryszard Pietras, each combat team is further broken down into troops that specialize in amphibious operations/combat divers, mountain warfare, and a Military Free Fall, or MFF, troop.
The picture of the Polish MFF jumper is particularly interesting. Note the HK 416 rifle with under barrel HK M320 grenade launcher, also fitted with a Surefire flashlight and EO Tech holographic reflex sight. The configuration of the jumper’s equipment is also indicative of recent trends in Free Fall operations, leaning towards wearing the kit on your person during the jump that you will need on the ground as opposed to stowing it on a rucksack or jump pack of some kind. The rifle is strapped across his chest rather than tucked under his arm pit, underneath is a chest rig, giving him access to extra magazines and equipment immediately after landing. Although HALO is intended as a clandestine infiltration method, you never know what is waiting for you on the ground.
As a former HALO jumper myself, I do wonder about the placement of the rifle however. In order get into a stable body position during free fall it is necessary to arch your back and get your pelvis as low as possible, creating a center of gravity that prevents you from tumbling over. With the rifle strapped diagonally across the chest I wonder if it is still possible to get a good arch. Granted, there are some HALO gods out there who have 5,000 jumps under their belt and can negotiate their way in the air that looks like magic to the rest of us but I know that I’d be in for an interesting ride to the ground if I jumped like this.
That said, I’m sure that the Polish 1st Special Forces Regiment knows what they are doing and is making a significant contribution to the war effort so let’s wish them luck!
PS: Who has the make and model on that parachute?  It’s nothing like our MC-5 chutes.
_Kit Up! contributor Jack Murphy is a former Ranger, Special Forces Soldier and is the author of the new military thriller PROMIS: Rhodesia._

Read more: http://kitup.military.com/2011/09/halo-jumping-with-the-polish-1st-special-forces-regiment.html#ixzz1YWHwCWmW 
Kit Up!​​


----------



## Ravage (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cool pics. Cheers!


----------



## Ravage (Oct 15, 2011)

More of 'em from far, far away:

















Plus another JPEL catch for the Team.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 15, 2011)

INTRO FAIL- IRISH.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 15, 2011)

kriss2305 said:


> Last JPEL was captured by GROM.



Kriss, you might want to post an intro in the appropriate forum before the Mods/Admin show up.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 16, 2011)

And change your username, 2305 is GROMs Unit Number.
Plus, the JPEL guy was caught by the Regiment. GROM ain't the only unit that does stuff over there.


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 16, 2011)

MODERATOR- Last chance to provide an Intro or your gone.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 16, 2011)

Dude can't you understand simple instructions?


----------



## kriss316 (Oct 16, 2011)

Team from 1st Commando Regiment during 7th rotation of Polish Military Contingent (2010).


----------



## Ravage (Nov 22, 2011)

Another JPEL catch by the Regiment






Mulla Addul Wakhil was responsible for most of the attacks carried out against Polish Soldiers in the Ghazni province. Intel suggests his IED cell was responsible for the death of a Polish Soldier not long ago. The Mullah was caught in his sleep.
Friggin' Ninjas


----------



## Ravage (Nov 24, 2011)

Our guys blew up over a ton of IED materials....and mannaged to get a photo op with a female jurno.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 27, 2011)

She should be in camo pants considering the blue jeans stick out a mile.

More great photos Ravage.


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 29, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> She should be in camo pants considering the blue jeans stick out a mile.



The pics have been made when they have already come back to the base, so she could wear even pink dress


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 29, 2011)

Mack PL said:


> The pics have been made when they have already come back to the base, so she could wear even pink dress


 
I know! True they are back at base, but it only takes a sniper in those mountains/hills in the background to spot those blue jeans as an easy target! Assuming the mountains are not secure that is though and she is within range!!?? That is the whole point of wearing camouflage. :-"


----------



## Ravage (Nov 30, 2011)

Do we really wanna go there?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 12, 2011)

Regiment took part in and joint Indian/Polish exercise. Plan is to host these sesions so our troops will get to learn more and more about jungle warfare.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 16, 2011)

IR photos from a night raid during which a local TB commander has been captured.


----------



## dknob (Dec 16, 2011)

awesome IR photos ravage


----------



## reed11b (Dec 16, 2011)

What is that top weapon in the jungle Indian/Polish exercise series?
Reed


----------



## Ravage (Dec 16, 2011)

A number of IMI guns were delivered to our units for testing. That is all.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 16, 2011)

Then again, Indian units are equiped with the gun, so they guys could just have borrowed it for a photo op.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 20, 2011)

Some FID work:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 2, 2012)

Mentoring the PRC in seting up a checkpoint.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2012)

TF-50 took part in a dramatic rescue operation, in which 3 hostages were rescued and several Insurgents were eliminated.

Three days ago (January 10) during morning hours, Paktias province govenours residance was attacked by several armed men. They took three people hostage and barricaded the doors. Afghan National Police, Polish Forces and PRC troops responded to the emergency.
The ANP attempted to breach the bulding three times, but the were met with strong resistance by the purpotrators (machine gun fire and RPGs).
Since it was a complicated scenario, Polish SOF were called into action, along with PRC troops which they trained. A assault plan was made up, accepted by DWS and ISAF SOCOM.
TF-50 Soldiers and PRC Afghans attacked, commanding all flors of the bulding. During the assault, all three hostages were liberated and all assailents were killed. One hostage taker tried to hide among the hostages by dressing up as an Afghan Police Officer - he also had a suiside vest. Yet he never got a chance to use it.
The operation is another succes of our SOF Task Forces which in recent months step up their operational tempo.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 17, 2012)

More photos of the Regiment:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 20, 2012)

Media day in the Regiment:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 25, 2012)

A few more for a recent op in Afghanistan: two major players were caught, as well as a large exlosives cache was detonated.
Gulab Khan Aka Saifudin was the leader of a large insurgent cell operating in the Paktia province.
He and hi brother were taken by surprise by TF-50 and Afghan Commandos .



























Good job guys.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 26, 2012)

PRT trained and advised by our SOF personel:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 27, 2012)

They look very comfortable/at home in the snow and freezing temps.  I wish I was as acclimated to the cold weather...
Great pics as always, Rav!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 31, 2012)

Member of the Regiments C Combat Team.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 3, 2012)

The Regiment and AGAT during a final CAPEX before being deployed to Afghanistan.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 7, 2012)

Great pics Rav.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Feb 14, 2012)

Pre-deployment vid - cheesy music....


----------



## GeneralL (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice pictures mate


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 16, 2012)

Great pics and video.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude, most of those have been posted. And be so nice not to hotlink?


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 17, 2012)

> Dude, most of those have been posted.


 
Dude where? I did not see. 



> And be so nice not to hotlink?


 
Dude if most of those have been posted you should know what is the link.
Cheek in the official Polish Special Forces Command FB page. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Wojska-Specjalne/247556788633824


----------



## Ravage (Feb 17, 2012)

Slow down little man, its not a competition, nor is it MPnet.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 20, 2012)

> Dude





> little man


 
Have you got any complex?

Soldiers from Lubliniec and Czech pilots in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2012)

kriss2305 said:


> Have you got any complex?


 
Only with those who use a units number as their login, even though they never did time in it.






Pic courtesy of A. Krugler.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 5, 2012)

Another round of DWSs ridiculous PR program:


----------



## Ravage (Mar 9, 2012)

Recently, the Regiment took part in Emerald Warrior 2012:


----------



## Ravage (Mar 13, 2012)

A romantic story straight from the front lines.






A Regiment NCO and a female helo pilot that works with our SOF got recently wed in a Polish embasy in Kabul.

Congratulations :)


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 13, 2012)

Rings are on the wrong hands...
Business and pleasure can be a volatile mix.


----------



## Mack PL (Mar 14, 2012)

I did quick google fu and it looks that Catholics and Orthodox Christians from Poland, Germany, Austria, Norway, Spain and few other countries are wearing rings on right hand, while in France, UK, USA, Ireland, Italy, Brasil etc its lef hand. Dont ask me why....its probably like with driving a car on the left side in UK and Australia:)

sorry for off top


----------



## kriss316 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Mar 18, 2012)

Prez visit some time ago. Genreally the whole show was a giant cluster fuck....


----------



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2012)

Range day.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2012)

Helo tail gunner


----------



## Ravage (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Mar 28, 2012)

Trainig, advising and leading the local PRC SWAT Unit.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Apr 15, 2012)

Funny how the media likes to mix up infos, especially in regard to whos doing what...


----------



## Ravage (Apr 19, 2012)

Pic from a checkpoint manned by Afghani PRC Commandos. Regiment Soldiers were, and still are mentoring the Afghans.






Funny thing that recently, some units have been given credit for FID work over there.
But you'd be hard pressed to find evidence showing the units in question involvement in the programe.
Our ShadowSpear SF doc was right.


----------



## kriss316 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Apr 20, 2012)

Regiment schooling PRC Commandos in check-point duty.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 20, 2012)

Reaching out and touching someone:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 28, 2012)

A few photos from far away. Rybak is currently working on a sequel to his book about the Regiment.










(notice the mil and civi clothing mash-up)





(TF-50s last rotation was made up of C Team troopers, but this particular trooper one was 'borrowed' from A Team)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 29, 2012)

Overwatch position, some where, out there....


----------



## Ravage (Apr 29, 2012)

Same pic, different angle:


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2012)

Some of the Regiments Challenge Coins:


----------



## Ravage (May 3, 2012)

A Combat Team mentors Afghan LEOs






B Team in Afghanistan


----------



## kriss316 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2012)

'06 era


----------



## Ravage (May 17, 2012)

Early this year TF50s C Combat Team was replaced by the Regiments B Team.


----------



## Ravage (May 17, 2012)

Some more of the same team:


----------



## kriss316 (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (May 19, 2012)

There G guys, not Regiment.


----------



## Ravage (May 31, 2012)

A few civis got a chance to spend a day in the Regiments barracks in Lubliniec.
There they were presented with some parts of the units training, gear and weaponry.
THey also got a chance to learn a bit about the Regiments history, traditions and its role in the international Special Operations community.


----------



## Ravage (May 31, 2012)

Pic from a soon to be published e-book about the Regiment operations in Afghanistan (author: Jaroslaw Rybak).






Notice the Goose and the light ladder.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 1, 2012)

The books promo vid


----------



## Ravage (Jun 2, 2012)

Some time ago, representatives from all of our SOF units (including the Regiment) were invited to participate in specialist 56 day training at the French Jungle Warfare Centre in the French Guiana.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 3, 2012)

The tune selection is crap but...hay at least the photage is good:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2012)

Shared training conducted by the Regiment and (probably) buys from 1/10th Legion


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2012)

More photos from the same event:


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2012)

Courtesy of DOSZ Combat Cam Team:


----------



## Etype (Jun 4, 2012)

Was this in Hohenfels? I did some training with Pol SOF there a couple years ago- similar looking venue, and a great time with good dudes.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2012)

Nope, this was done in Poland. The team (along with an ODA or two) conducted pre-deployment preporations.
They will ship out at a later date.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2012)

Some night training:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 9, 2012)

Two from down range:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 14, 2012)

Combat Team A prepping for its rotation:




































Show'n Tell:


----------



## Ravage (Jun 14, 2012)

Some of you may notice the different NODs used the the Regiment.
The 'tubed' ones are actually Polish made PCO MU-3.

Interesting history with this one, but thats for another day.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)

IV rotation of Task Force 50 in Afghanistan (autumn 2011-spring 2012)

Preparation before explosives cache liquidation.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)

Preparation before high risk arrest.















































FID with Afghan Special Response Police Unit.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)

Soldiers from Combat Team A probably during second rotation in Afghanistan. (autumn 2010-spring 2011)







and another photo from Afg from an unknown to me period






and photo from the training in Poland.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)

1st Task Force-50 rotation. (spring 2010-autumn 2010)































and one photo from II rotation.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 15, 2012)

Snipers in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 16, 2012)

Please stop reposting, and trashing my threads.
You have been reported.


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2012)

1) Ravage, these aren't "your" threads.
2) Kriss, Ravage posted some of the same photos on the previous page. Do you have poor awareness of what's going on, do you just not care....what?
3) I'm about 1 waffle and a half a cup of coffee away from locking this thread. WHATEVER you two have going on needs to stop. NOW.

Ridiculous...


----------



## Torino (Jun 22, 2012)

Shot at 2012-06-22




Shot at 2012-06-22




Shot at 2012-06-22


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2012)

Torino, post an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.
Thank you.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 23, 2012)

Good news: The Regiment and their PRC trained Afghans have been recognised for siezing the biggest amounts of enemy weapons and IED casches.
Their operations proved to be some of the most effective in the province.


----------



## Torino (Jun 23, 2012)

Shot at 2012-06-23


----------



## Ravage (Jun 25, 2012)

A snap shot from a documentary made about a year ago.


----------



## jasion (Jul 11, 2012)

1st Commando Regiment great vidoe from 2012:


----------



## jasion (Jul 11, 2012)

1st Commando Regiment video from 2012 excercise:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 11, 2012)

If you take a closer look, you should notice the Regiments "A" Combat Team patch.


----------



## kriss316 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2012)

Pretty old A Team pic.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 18, 2012)

Recruitment poster. Part of our SOF Commands ever growing PR movement. Eat your heart out SEALs 






Translation:
You like taking risks
You've got character
And strong motivation
Sign up for Selection!

Special Operation Units await you!


----------



## Ravage (Jul 19, 2012)

A few old ones from far far away:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Aug 16, 2012)

Recently the Team did a show'n tell for the media in the Regimental barracks in Lubliniec.
Here's some of the scoop:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Aug 22, 2012)

A few more from the recent show. You'll notice the Combat Teams patch, depicts a symbol used by one of our AK units during WW2 - the Umbrella Batalion (Batalion Parasol).


----------



## Ravage (Aug 24, 2012)

Regiment heavy weapons team:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 11, 2012)

A little history. A vid showing TF50s second deployment, made up of Combat Team A personel:





 
This came after a very successful tour by Team C, which mannaged to catch the first enemy fighter listed in the in-famous JPEL.
Combat Team A had a very long and very intense deplyment. They were also the Team that was later awarded by Gen. Petreaus.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 28, 2012)

Flyin' with the Night Stalker Dark Beasts of the 160th


----------



## Ravage (Nov 19, 2012)

Recently the Regiment did quite the extensive training with 5th Chemical Warfare Regiment. This proved to be profitable for both units.
The Regiment was given the opportunity to catch up on the latest in ABC wafrafe, the 'Chemists' on the other hand, got a chance to work with SOF elements.
Recent studies show that chemical and bio-chemical weaponry, may be the weapon of choice for future terror attacts. Therefore such training is essencial to the modern Warfighter.





(starts at 12:47)


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 19, 2012)

I wouldnt throw flashbang to the room full of some strange chemicals :) But I'm sure they know what they're doing.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 20, 2012)

Shits and gigles in front of the cam.


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think they wouldn't throw it If there wouldn't be camera around. C'mmon, it was standard training not a show for president. Not saying that it was smth they shouldn't do, they are profesionals after all, so they know better.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 20, 2012)

Tell that to our Mars armchair operator.


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't want to turn it into Warsaw vs Lubliniec bollocks....as I said, they know better and my comment was rather a joke, I'm far from commenting things I have no idea about*(eg throwing flashbangs).

-ok, not always:)


----------



## Ravage (Nov 20, 2012)

C'mon dude, you know that in our part of the world it's always a competition.
Sad tale.


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, but it doesn't mean we have to support this approach:) EOT


----------



## kriss316 (Nov 20, 2012)

> Tell that to our Mars armchair operator.


 
When we don't have a logical arguments....

In spite of several numbers of show for VIP's in GROM I never saw a half-hearted demonstration.  And one more thing. It was not a show. In theory it was a combat exercise.

Mack They know better than for example police swat unit? ;) Why police don't throw flashbangs in to drug laboratory? Train as you were fighting, fight as you were trained. Throwing flasbang (9-bang!) in to the chemical laboratory is unlogical. And you don't need to be a special forces soldier, to know that. If someone tell about *yourself*  "quiet and professional" this doesn't mean it always is it. And it doesn't mean that they are untouchable to criticism  Even they are in title "commando".


----------



## Ravage (Nov 20, 2012)

kriss316 said:


> When we don't have a logical arguments....


 
Pleace do tell. This is an open board, you claim as to have particular knowledge in the area of dealing with volatile substances in an assault/take down scenario. You really should head down to Lubliniec and enlighten those that lack your supperior knowledge.



kriss316 said:


> In spite of several numbers of show for VIP's in GROM I never saw a half-hearted demonstration. And one more thing. It was not a show. In theory it was a combat exercise.


 
Have you seen all the shows? Each and every one? I for one vey much doubt that. Cams are put there to make a show.



kriss316 said:


> Mack They know better than for example police swat unit? ;) Why police don't throw flashbangs in to drug laboratory?


 
Have you seen all LE lab take downs? Have you actually been to that particular training scenario?



kriss316 said:


> Throwing flasbang (9-bang!) in to the chemical laboratory is unlogical. And you don't need to be a Special Forces soldier, to know that.


 
And yet you persist in a campaign of undermining a units reputation, that has been solidified by those with whom they work along side with. And if you've done your homework, you should know who, where and all that jazz.



kriss316 said:


> If someone tell about *yourself* "quiet and professional" this doesn't mean it always is it.


 


kriss316 said:


> And it doesn't mean that they are untouchable to criticism Even they are in title "commando".


 
By all means no....question......does the same ethic apply to all others? You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mack PL (Nov 21, 2012)

kriss316 said:


> Mack They know better than for example police swat unit? ;)


 
They know better then me At least I hope they do know better....and seriously, we would have to ask this particular dude from JWK who decided to throw flashbang, why he did it, and If he thought that it was safe for him, his teammates, and all the people inside of this lab. Maybe he would come up with some logical reasons why he did it? Maybe not. I don't know.

Anyway, I think that although Ravage is well known from being JWK fan, and you're more into G-unit (it's not a bad thing, I am G-unit fan since 1994), we should not turn this thread into "which unit is better etc" stuff.

Maybe this one dude fuzk up smth, maybe his section commander allowed him or even ordered him to throw this damn flashbang, we don't know that. But I know that we should be careful with judging entire units by one event(eg one of the DevGru operators killed Linda Norgrove during rescue mission, but it doesn't mean entire DevGru is a joke, right?).

I have spoken.

Now you can jump to your throats kid's


----------



## Ravage (Nov 21, 2012)

You nailed it M - you see a vid, or part of it to be more accurate. And yet one jumps to conclusion.
I could say the same thing about a particular photo that was presented here as an example of how  not to set up your equipment. Some thing a laymen should know about - 'cause it's the first thing you learn in a geography class room ..... when you're a kid.
Theoretically it was a show'N tell but.......



kriss316 said:


> Train as you were fighting, fight as you were trained.


 
....right?


----------



## Ravage (Nov 23, 2012)

Anywho, the Regiement recently did a little show'N tell for a few spectators:


----------



## Ravage (Nov 26, 2012)

Great news every one.

Today the Regiment had a change of command. Col.Pietras relinquished command into the hands of Col. Kukuła.

Col. Kukuła previously served in the Regiment for over 11 years, climbing the lader of combat team commander up to the units chief of staff.
Afterwords he was placed in PolSOF Command, where he war responsible for most of the Commands recent changes - ranging from planing and commanding combined special operations, as well as changes in the over all command structure.

Congrats to the new Boss. Glad to know the Regiment is in the right hands.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2012)

Two new one from far away. A Team:


----------



## Mack PL (Dec 10, 2012)

CIED? Counter IED?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 10, 2012)

Could mean anything. I'll ask around.

EDIT: Think you're right. Might be from the Teams demo element.


----------



## Mack PL (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Ravage (Dec 17, 2012)

An intresting vid 'bout the Regiment. It also showcases the units leeser known element: the Reccie Team

http://www.tvp.pl/vod/audycje/wiedza/elita/wideo/odc-12/9431903


----------



## Ravage (Dec 17, 2012)

Also a few photos from the same event.
Special thanks to A. Krugler:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 1, 2013)

Same docu, but on YT (much easier access)


----------



## Ravage (Jan 6, 2013)

Polish and Afghan SOF have conducted a raid, which ended in the capture of Mullah Abdul Kabira - one of the top, if the THE top wanted insurgent in eastern Afghanistan. Mullah Kabira was the leader of a terror cell that has conducted numerous IED attacks on Coalition Forces. He's been on the infamous JPEL list for over 5 years now, evading capture during numerous Coalition capture attempts.

The raid was conducted by Polish Commandos and the Provincial Response Company "Afghani Tigers", which are being trained, lead and advised by TF-50 Special Operations Soldiers.

Good job to all involved.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 15, 2013)

Another big catch for the Regiment.  Saeed Rahman is listed as one of th emost nottoious figures on the JPEL list.
He was cought in the dead of night by Polish Commandos and the Ghazni based Provisional Response Company "Afghani Tigers".
Mulla Saeed Rahman was wanted for quite some time, his cell ws responsible for kidnapings and anti-coalition actions (mostly utilising IEDs).

Good job to all involved.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 17, 2013)

Certification Exercise for Rotation XIII of the Regiment. This time TF-50 will be made up of Combat Team C.


----------



## Mack PL (Jan 17, 2013)

Beryl is alive!


----------



## Ravage (Jan 18, 2013)

A pic from the same gig:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 31, 2013)

The Regiment along with their Afghan allies recently took part in an operation, which resulted in the capture of a known insurgent cell leader (guy was listed high on the JPEL list).
SSE also turned up documents detailing the enems modus operandi.
The captive was responsible for the Dec 22nd attack on a Polish patrol in Ghazni province, in which three Soldiers were injured.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 31, 2013)

C Team Soldiers paying respect to the fallen and deceased members of Batalion Parasol.
Soldiers from the Regiments C Combat Team continue the Umbrela Battalion proud traditions.
Photos courtesy of Jarosław Rybak:































*Operation Kutschera* was the code name for the successful assassination of Franz Kutschera, SS and Reich's Police Chief in Warsaw, killed on 1 February 1944 by the Polish Resistance fighters of Home Army's Anti-Gestapo unit Agat. This action was a part of bigger Operation Heads.






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Kutschera


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2013)

A few photos from a former member of the Regiment, he runs their unofficial FB page (and gave me his blessings):
http://www.facebook.com/pages/JWK-LUBLINIEC/227058857357789





















Last one, courtesy of A. Krugler






I belive this one was done during the 2010 Jackal Stone.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2013)

Found this little jewel on YT


----------



## Ravage (Feb 11, 2013)

More photos from A Team:










(note the NSW frogman)











Courtesy of the same source as before.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 8, 2013)

A few new ones from the old photo shoot:


----------



## Ravage (Apr 7, 2013)

The Afghan Provisional Rersponse Company ("Afghani Tigers") , supported by the Regiment, captured the terrorist Adil Mohammad Naeem.

Mohammad Naeem Adil is responsible for conducting the 27 February 2013 assault on an Afghan police station, which killed 17 policemen. The terrorist is also responsible for the preparation of a number of attacks using improvised explosive devices (IEDs - Improvised Explosive Device) on coalition troops and Afghan security forces.


----------



## ManBearPig (Apr 11, 2013)

Ravage said:


> The Afghan Provisional Rersponse Company ("Afghani Tigers") , supported by the Regiment, captured the terrorist Adil Mohammad Naeem.


 
Is that A-Tacs?  I heard that shit's legit.  Pretty cool camo.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 11, 2013)

It is. I'm gonna ask about it.


----------



## Ravage (May 17, 2013)

A little pic from over the hills:


----------



## Ravage (May 20, 2013)

Three more from the docu photo schoot:


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2013)

Recently the Regiment took part in a joint excersise in Latvia. Other participants (other than the host nation) were American Naval Special Warfare, Norwegian Special Operations and Estonian Commandos.


----------



## Mack PL (May 27, 2013)

I see new helmets and If not the "Umbrella" patch the dude in nomex suit could be mistaken with G-unit operator. I wonder when(If ever) they will switch from Glauberyt to old good MP5?


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2013)

Another one:






The pea shooter issue came up more than once before. Thing is, what is the Regiments main focus? Hostage rescue is GROMs back yard (even if L -boys proved to be more than capable in that element), Naval Special Warfare (VBBS and GOPLAT) is Formozas buisnes. Will there be a change? Hard to tell, mainly because right now there are more pressing issues. As time goes, more and more equipment will be changed/modernaised. But for now their piece of the money cake is as it is. And a coler sub gun looks to be a less of a priority...


----------



## Mack PL (May 27, 2013)

Yup, that's why I wrote "If ever", hovewer buying lets say 100 pieces of MP5 is not a big deal these days. But yeah, If they would think it's necessarry to have them, they would bought them already.


----------



## Ravage (May 27, 2013)

Short sleve issue. Some  guys get whqat they want, others.....make due.
Still it's a whole lot better than in the old days.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2013)

Recenly DWS has it's aniversary dog and pony show, here are some shots from the Regiments B Combat Team involvment:


----------



## Ravage (Jul 8, 2013)

Recently, elements the Regiment took part in a training exercise Scorpion XIV. Its purpuse was to verify its readynes to take up rotation as part of TF-50.
It's component will be augmented by elements from Polish Naval Special Warfare unit Formoza.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 9, 2013)

From the sites anonymous fan.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 14, 2013)

A few new ones from the Certification. Note that some of the guys are sporting slightly different gucci gear - they are our NSWU Formoza. This will be their second time as part of TF-50.
There are voices that it's kind of a bum deal, but that's Command for 'ya.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2013)

Regiment (along with an American ally) during Polands 7th Rotation into Afghanistan.
Ghazni base.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 25, 2013)

A few unpublished before from the tv-show photo shoot:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 3, 2013)

Regiment working with ABC troops in a joint exercise Hadron 12 (from last year):


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2013)

Recently the Regiment, along with their Afghan partners, executed a raid which resulted in the dismemberment of a powerful terror network. The cell was commanded by Zia Mohammad, aka Mawaz. He, along with four other insurgents, were killed in the firefight. Five others were taken into custody. Mawazs cell was responsible for numerous attacts on Coalition Forces, assassination of Afghan administrative personel as well as terrorising the local populace.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2013)

C Team day to day training. These were taken yesterday, at high noon... 37 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2013)

Notice the V-Tac barricade.


----------



## Margarida (Sep 29, 2013)

Ravage said:


> Notice the V-Tac barricade.


The oldest unit in the country, still - I think - a little known. In October JWK will celebrate its feast, but for now, last pictures tf 50 from POLSOFCOM.


----------



## Margarida (Sep 29, 2013)

Article from "dutch defense" of tf 50 Interestingly written, worth reading.
http://www.dutchdefencepress.com/?p=9219


----------



## Ravage (Apr 6, 2014)

Some moove, shoot and communitation training on the range using V-Tac barricades.


----------



## Łukasz S. (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2014)

A dog and pony show for the cameras, still cool though:






And a vid from post deployment training:


----------

